# Michael's Returns



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't shop at Michael's very often but today I went for a snoop and found some yarns that looked fun. I was just looking at the receipt, and I notice under each item that the 'return value' is less than the cost of the item. For instance - a skein worth $6.99 is only worth $5.94 if I return it. I find that odd - is that perhaps a restocking fee? Seems a bit cheesy.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Did you have some type of coupon? Would love to know what the difference was


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

I didn't have a coupon, but I got one with this purchase. Since it's good for another week I'll probably stop in on my way home from work and ask what the difference is all about. I've never seen that before, anywhere.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you have a Michaels card some times they load a 20% off onto the card. Or other discounts onto the card. Maybe it was on clearance.


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

No, I don't have a Michael's card. I looked at the return policy and nowhere does it say anything about the difference. I work close by the store and tomorrow I'll go find out.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I would definitely ask - I've never had that happen at Michaels.


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

HMMM, interesting. Awaiting an explanation on this.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't return things often, but that might tip the balance between Michael's & Hobby Lobby choice.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have heard that they are having a hard time at the stores because people return skeins after they have used a bit of them. If this fee was only on yarn maybe it was because we all have to pay for the dishonesty of others. jinx


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Still interested and waiting to see what this was all about and whether it was only in the US or if it is here in Canada as well....


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

That was a good point about people returning partly-used skeins. Luckily I'd also bought some felting needles - and they showed a reduced return value as well. Heading to Michael's right after work - I'll let you know what I find out. I think the bit about having to produce a driver's license for a refund is crazy. Guess I'd have to chance growing a Pinnochio nose and tell them I didn't have a license. I wonder what they'd do?


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I, too, will be waiting to hear what you find out. Interesting is an understatement. I am going to Michael's website next to see if I can find anything.


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just sent them a question regarding this on- line


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks - we can compare answers when I get home from there after work! Might be interesting???


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd like to know the answer to that one too as I often shop there.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd like to know, too. I shop at Michael's occasionally and have never seen that.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

What was the shelf price for the items? Did it show a return value for each item or only one or for only yarn? Was there a " total savings" entry át the bottom of the receipt? What did you actually pay for the 6.99 item ( may have yo add up. All items).

Maybe the clerk was trying to be kind and used a coupon for toy???

I shop at Michael's often with no problems.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll be interested in knowing the policy also. 

I work in the criminal courts (when I'm not knitting) and it never fails to amaze me what lengths people will go to in order to get money they're not entitled to. It just makes it harder for the rest of us. If only they'd channel all that creativity into knitting . . . .


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Usually if there is a sale on the item the return price is stated. It is confusing but you do get what you actually paid for the item. Take your receipt to the store and they will explain it to you.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just bought some items at Penneys. I had a coupon, but under the price, it gives a return price. It turned out to be the price I paid after my coupon AND the % off that the saleslady "threw" in. Maybe Michaels is the same.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

WOW very curious to find out the reasoning behind this question.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Micheals STRIKES AGAIN!!! ARRRGGH!


----------



## Bluelake (Mar 7, 2012)

Curious


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

It is a bit cheesy ... but it has hPPENED TO ME WHEN i HAVE LOST THE RECEIPT ... did you have a receipt? I wanted to retur one of half a dozen balls of yarn and had not brought or founf the recept and they would trake it back only at a discount ...

Sherry


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

A few years ago, I bought a large lot of yarn from Michaels. It was about 20 skeins all the same as I was going to make something for myself. Well after starting my item, I decided the color wasn't right for me and I frogged it and started making baby sweaters. After making 3/4 sweaters all the same color, I was getting bored so decided to see if I could exchange the yarn for different colors. The assistant was so rude, basically told me to go home and knit it up she wasn't exchanging anything without a receipt. I was shocked. I went across the road to Hancock fabrics, when I told them what happened they told me to bring in my yarn and they would happily exchange it. Needless to say I take my business there now.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm also curious!


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

Sharon05676 - You're the winner! I just took a closer look at the receipt and it does have a 'You saved...' at the bottom. The return value listed under each item is the amount I paid. Well, mystery solved. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I shop at Michael's for yarn and have returned unused yarn many times. They give me whatever I paid for it. If I had used a coupon, that is taken into consideration when refunding my money. I know it has to be returned within 60 days of purchase.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

It is probably a restocking fee. Lots of places are doing that now. Helps to replace the markdown they have to take to resell returned items.


----------



## lornownillie (Nov 22, 2011)

I live a 2 hour drive from the closest Michael's in New Brunswick, Canada. When I got home I looked at my receipt (which I have since thrown away). I noticed that the price I would get if I returned the yarn was not the same price I paid. It was less. This is something new. If it continues, I will not shop at Michael's anymore. On my next trip,I will certainly let them know. I think it is the straw that broke the camels' back!!!!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Jacktana said:


> No, I don't have a Michael's card. I looked at the return policy and nowhere does it say anything about the difference. I work close by the store and tomorrow I'll go find out.


While on this topic, just a reminder to anyone who works in any level of education - if you fill out a card at Michael's, Joann Fabric, Hancock Fabrics, and a host of others, show them some form of school affliation (paysub, ID badge, etc) they will give you an "educational discount" on your entire purchase.
I was trying to sort out school from home purchases one day and they told me that they reward people in education because we already do so much for others. I find this is also true at most book places (B&N for instance).


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

So glad that was the case. I hate seeing bad experiences at Michael's because mine have always been positive. I do wish I had a JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby closer to me for variety and different sales.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I wish I had a JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby too as I hear so much about them from you Americans on this Forum. As far as I know, their branches don't extend as far north as Canada unfortunately.

Jacktana, I'm glad you figured out about the return amount ... would be a pity should it have been for any other reason. There's a Michaels within 5 minutes of my home and though I don't shop there very often, I've always found their staff to be very helpful and have always taken anything I've returned with no problems.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Michael' and Joanne in Quakertown, PA. stinks. In the past I have shopped on both stores and if I had to return something that still had the plastic wrap on it they would charge me 10% restocking, so I have not been on either one of them for two years. Their emplyees are there to put the hours and collect their pay at the end of the week, management can't be bother. So I rather go to a store were I can ask questions and get someone with some knowledge, and for this service I'm happy to pay a higher price.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I purchased a foam Halloween kit from Michaels and when I got home there were pieces missing. I took my receipt (used a coupon) and wanted to switch the item out. I spent over 15 minutes in line because the girl was trying to charge me full price because the coupon I had used had expired!!!! It was an even exchange and she couldn't figure out how to process it. It was ridiculous!!!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I've noticed that sometimes the clerks are nice and just give you a discount if you don't have a coupon so maybe that's what happened. 

Good luck...keep us posted.

Jan


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Please keep us posted! Recently I purchased a bernat yarn at Walmart and found it was very difficult to knit.....returned and was given full refund. Purchased the bernat pipsqueak! Happy knitting!! ;-)


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Very interesting. I have neve seen that on any of my receipts from Michael's, but I would definitely stop by and inquire as to why this is the policy. If you buy quite a bit the difference in the return price can add up after awhile.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! That doesn't seem right. I wonder if you could report that to the better business bureau?


----------



## mrsg1633 (Nov 26, 2011)

I do not know what Michael's you are shopping at but I purchase my items at the one located in Dartmouth, ma. I never had had a problem with returns or anything else. I really like the store and the personnal there are very friendly and helpful. I am sorry for your troubles, but remember to always bring any problems to the manager and see if they will assist you in any way.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

I would like to know the answer also.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Tripper said:


> I would like to know the answer also.


She already noted above that the difference was the savings she received. so returning it she would get back what she paid for it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of Michael's, the one near me has very few shades of pink yarn. Kind of strange, I thought.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd love to know the answer to that. I shop there a lot. No Hobby Lobby here, unfortunately.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Jacktana said:


> I don't shop at Michael's very often but today I went for a snoop and found some yarns that looked fun. I was just looking at the receipt, and I notice under each item that the 'return value' is less than the cost of the item. For instance - a skein worth $6.99 is only worth $5.94 if I return it. I find that odd - is that perhaps a restocking fee? Seems a bit cheesy.


I've seen that on their receipts when the items were buy one get one and the return value is 1/2 of the cost of one item.

Also, you only have 60 days and need the receipt and picture id to return the items. Knit fast!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Jacktana said:


> That was a good point about people returning partly-used skeins. Luckily I'd also bought some felting needles - and they showed a reduced return value as well. Heading to Michael's right after work - I'll let you know what I find out. I think the bit about having to produce a driver's license for a refund is crazy. Guess I'd have to chance growing a Pinnochio nose and tell them I didn't have a license. I wonder what they'd do?


They will tell you to get a valid picture id card from the state - if you don't have a drivers license. I had to get one for Mom so she could fly


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Tripper said:


> I would like to know the answer also.


Read page 2 - she figured it out

The new receipts print the regular price and show the return value - based on the discount applied at the bottom of the receipt or 1/2 the value of a B1G1 item - the total return values are the amount you paid before sales tax


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Tripper said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know the answer also.
> ...


Thank you for the explanation. That makes perfect sense. All stores follow that policy.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Some stores have a policy about how many returns you can make in a year....without a receipt. That is why you need the ID. Walmart will refund 3 returns without a receipt in a year. When they key in the ID, it tells them how many returns they have made so far without a receipt. If it is 3...tough luck.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Restocking charge???


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I live in the uk and returned a printer still in the box .I had bought the wrong printer.I returned it imediatly but had to pay 10% of the price to get the exchange.Sounds like every body is climbing on the band wagon these days


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am glad you figured it out. Some times receipts are so hard to read. The receipts I dislike are from Wal Mart. I cannot figure out what their abbreviations mean. I buy more things at Kohl's now because if you charge it, you do not need a receipt. I hope others read your answer and do not hold it against Michael's.


Jacktana said:


> Sharon05676 - You're the winner! I just took a closer look at the receipt and it does have a 'You saved...' at the bottom. The return value listed under each item is the amount I paid. Well, mystery solved. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Some stores have a policy about how many returns you can make in a year....without a receipt. That is why you need the ID. Walmart will refund 3 returns without a receipt in a year. When they key in the ID, it tells them how many returns they have made so far without a receipt. If it is 3...tough luck.


There's a lesson here - save your receipts! Problem solved.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

I went to exchange yarn for an other color (Carons one pounder). I was told that, that particular color was discontinued and they were going to refund me a penny ! I kept the two skeins.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

That is odd. I've never heard of that.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I went to Michaels yesterday so I pulled my receipt and at the very bottom it says "Refunded amount will be the lowest sales price of the item within the last 90 days". I agree with you that its really cheesy to do this. I am also going to go online and refview their refund/return policy.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't wait to hear. I prefer Hobby Lobby. I have found they always have a good selection there.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

In defense of Michaels. I checked a couple of my register slips and see that the return value was the amount I actually paid for the item;it allows for reduction due to an advertised price or reflects the coupon discount for a coupon I presented at time of purchase. The higher price on the ticket was the shelf price. Since I did not pay the shelf price, I could not expect to receive that amount if I returned the item. It clearly shows the store what I paid and what amount they should refund for a returned item.


----------



## wyvon54 (Jun 17, 2011)

I purchased an item at Michael's once and asked if it wasn't EXACTLY what I wanted could I return it? I was told that they do not credit you with 100% as they charge you a restocking fee. AND it's a credit not a refund even if you pay with cash!! AND that was WITH the receipt!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

my last place of employment sold fabric ,yarns etc and you wouldn't believe how ,any people try to return cut fabrics and partial skeins of yarn.Just before I quit (terrible customer service issues) they purchased a high tech scale to weigh the skeins that came in for a return.If the weight did'nt match the label? No return accepted,no exceptions.
I think that might be a fair thing to do so the rest of us would,nt have to pay a restock fee


----------



## capecodlady (Mar 16, 2011)

I've returned yarn several times and always received a credit for the amount paid.


----------



## capecodlady (Mar 16, 2011)

I've returned yarn several times and always received a credit for the amount paid.


----------



## deenac (Jan 26, 2011)

I had to exchange some gift yarn and had the receipt. The purchaser paid $5.99 per skein of Red Heart yarn, but Michael's only honored the return's price at $1.99 per skein. So, my exchange gift (to Bernat as I don't use Red Heart yarns) I ended up paying for most of it myself. Well, Merry Christmas to me. I refuse to shop at Michael's ever again, they rip off their customers and don't acknowledge email messages when you try to contact them.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, You are entirely right!!!! I have done the same thing, and sure enough everything is at a reduced price if returned. It does not seem like it would honest if one paid more than one would receive on a return.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I worked at Michaels one Christmas, several years ago. (In the yarn department of course.) People did bring back partially used skeins of yarn, and we even had some brought back which we didn't even stock. The people doing the refunds had no idea about yarn. 
Yes, Michaels certainly has its drawbacks, often understaffed to save money, new hires because they work for less, and fewer hours for the more experienced staff.
After all that, I still shop there because they have a pretty decent selection, and I can't afford the LYS. I try to remember what it was like working there, and am nice to the help, even after waiting in line forever because they only had one cashier, and line to the door.
I guess we can't have it all ways.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

I went to Michael's to purchase some Sugar and Cream yarn that was on sale. My receipt had the regular price of the yarn listed and gave the 50 per cent off cost as the retun money back. Of course I only paid the 50 per cent off pric
e so what they had on the receipt for the return value was totally correct. they took the money off of the total I spent. Maybe this is what happened to you.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Izziebear,

I agree with you also. I know about receiving less upon a return, but I will still shop there as I like their selections for yarn and other items, and the LYS is not in my wallet.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Never heard of something llike that and I purchase from Michaels quite often


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

Would love to hear the answer as well.


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

i hate to see the balls of yarn with a tail sticking out and the label half on, etc. i know someone has returned it after finishing a project...anxious to see your answer re the return policy....


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

I return to Michael's a lot and they always refund what I pay. If you are exchanging and the original purchase was bought with a coupon, they will credit the coupon on the receipt against the new item. Of course, this is assuming you have the receipt. If you don't have the receipt, their computerized registers shows if it was originally on sale. They also take coupons from Hobby Lobby, Joann's, and A. C. Moore. I use the coupons from A. C. Moore a lot of times because they have more 50% off coupons than Michael's does. I'm sure glad our Michael's is a good one after hearing so many comments about them. In relation to another topic a while back, I did see a wheelchair with a basket on the front in our store.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe there was some type of discount applied. I don't believe they charge a restocking fee. I'm curious to hear.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

I just returned a skein of yarn to Michael's yesterday & they gave me the full amount on my receipt & the sales tax.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

jinx said:


> I buy more things at Kohl's now because if you charge it, you do not need a receipt.
> 
> Speaking of Kohl's---I recently came home with a bag of new clothes (Great clearance prices+coupons+gift card) and noticed I had been double-charged for one item. I went right back to the store with everything still in the bag and my receipt in hand. To my surprise, my debit card was credited an amount less than the price mistakenly charged, and I even took a "hit" on the tax paid for the mischarged item! The clerk could give me no explanation as to why this happened, just that it was "store policy." ????? I'm not a pushy person and it wasn't a large amount, so I let it go this time. I'll be double-checking my receipts before I leave the store from now on.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds to me like they're trying to build in a re-stocking fee of sorts. I was in Michael's not too long ago and didn't see a sign like that. So I wonder if it's new or if ours just isn't up speed (chains sometimes roll out new things in waves instead of all at once). 

I'll be interested to hear what the deal is. I'm REALLY ready not to like it.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Peoline--I grew up in Hilltown mmmmhmhm years ago, during the years it went from rural to fastest growing township in the state, and there weren't any big-box stores. There was Levine's Fabrics (my first job was there!) on 309 just south of the Chalfont RR station, and the fabric store in Lansdale, a block off Main Street, whose name I cannot remember (although the funny part is that its owner's last name was Levin) where one could get yarn. And a little yarn shop in Chalfont or Doylestown or between them. Just curious--are there any LYS or LNS in upper Bucks Co. or over toward Lansdale, or are there just the big boxes?


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess you wont shop there again if thats there policy. saying that, we dont have any other craft shops in our area (Maple Ridge) they have all closed. I am fortunate I live close to the USA border and I go and shop at Joanns.. much cheaper too,, their Michaels is much cheaper than here and you can you use the coupon out of the paper in the USA


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

It happen to me also - I went back and asked, they told me that is was not any kind of fee but that it was - what it was. I wasn't sure I heard correctly so I said - you mean to tell me I purchase yarn today and I return tomorrow the price just went down??!! Yes they said. It had nothing to do with any coupons. I have not been back to Michael's since. This was Michael's in Texarkana, Tx - I was visiting my Grand Daughter. When you purchase a lot of yarn not on sale - make your item and have left over perfectly good yarn and can not return and get full price!! They do not need my business. I do not have a Michael's in the area I live so when I use to travel to get to a Michael's I would purchase a lot.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

When I use my 40% coupon the return value is minus the 40% discount that I received. You cant use the coupon and then get the full price refunded


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

was that the price before tax then add the tax on does it come to what you paid very weird


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jacktana said:


> That was a good point about people returning partly-used skeins. Luckily I'd also bought some felting needles - and they showed a reduced return value as well. Heading to Michael's right after work - I'll let you know what I find out. I think the bit about having to produce a driver's license for a refund is crazy. Guess I'd have to chance growing a Pinnochio nose and tell them I didn't have a license. I wonder what they'd do?


Hopefully they don't see you drive up and park. LOL Tell them it was a gift. LOL


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Some stores take anything back due to the experience of the sales clerk. And there are alot of newbies out there.

One man wanted to return 2 pairs of denim jeans at walmart. He man handed Debbie, the clerk, one pair. They were caked with mud and were very much worn. Debbie asked where the second pair were and what was wrong with them. The man said "Are you stupid girl??? the jeans are defective and I am wearing the second pair!!!" He still wanted his money back.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

deenac said:


> I had to exchange some gift yarn and had the receipt. The purchaser paid $5.99 per skein of Red Heart yarn, but Michael's only honored the return's price at $1.99 per skein. So, my exchange gift (to Bernat as I don't use Red Heart yarns) I ended up paying for most of it myself. Well, Merry Christmas to me. I refuse to shop at Michael's ever again, they rip off their customers and don't acknowledge email messages when you try to contact them.


That is what they do IF the return is more than 60 days after the purchase. Too bad you lost out on your gift


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Many of you have guessed what happened, gotten irate, etc

Please read all the posts so you know the story when it is uncovered.

The answer was on page two. She checked the entire receipt and found that there was a discount farther down the receipt. The return value was the discounted amount that she paid.

Michaels has many faults BUT they are NOT charging a restocking fee and they are NOT refunding less than you paid for the item IF the return is within 60 days.


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine was two days old and it was not on sale nor did I use a coupon. It was not discontinue yarn. 
I understand that if you use a 40 or 50% coupon that the discounted price is the return price - no problem. It was not used yarn either. I spoke to manager and sales clerk was suppose to do the lower price. Had a cousin that worked there making floral arrangements - I told her and she said that was what they had be told to do.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

A great reason not to shop there. A friend asked a question about knitting. The clerk just looked at her, said nothing, and walked off. :thumbdown:


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

That requires a lot of Nerve! : thumbdown:


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I dont think any of the staff at Michaels know much about any craft they sell. The staff are usually (here anyway) young girls who for the most part are very pleasant, but they get a I dont know look on their faces when they are asked a question.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I worked for Kmart for 15 years and they started a return policy so that you had to produce your license or state ID. The idea was that after 3 returns with no reciept you were refused a refund. The money they were losing on fake returns was huge. And that included our service desk person who was doing fake returns and pocketing the money.And that was just one store. And many stores give the lowest sale price on returns with no reciept. We had a similar store close in town and the folks bought stuff for next to nothing and brought it to us thinking we'd give them full refunds. Including things we'd never carried in the entire time we'd been open. I had a man return his photos as soon as he'd paid for them in the camera dept. When I finished giving him his refund and put the photos in my bin, he asked when I was going to give him the pkg. I just told him I'd bought the photos and they were mine now. He was stunned and went home without his grandchild's birthday photos and negatives.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Michael's lost my business long ago. I returned yarn with a receipt and could only get the value on a Michael's card. This $36 was carried for over a year and 3 trips into the store (where service is non existent) and the card was stolen along with the cash in my wallet when it got set down at the grocery store (while I was looking at knitting magazines). The wallet got turned into customer service with everything else intact and I no longer have any reason to enter Michael's. Thanks


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

As far as service goes, it seems to depend on the individual store and the management. You don't get a lot of expertise for minimum wage.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I went into Michaels yesterday here in Queens, New York and what a mess the yarn section was in. I was also surprised because there was very little inventory to chose from...now I know why I purchase my yarn either on line or at AC Moore


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

patricialandesman said:


> I went into Michaels yesterday here in Queens, New York and what a mess the yarn section was in. I was also surprised because there was very little inventory to chose from...now I know why I purchase my yarn either on line or at AC Moore


I had a similar experience. I went to Michaels just outside Atlanta, GA. Very little pink yarn. I needed a few different shades of pink, and they just weren't there. The rest was looking sparse, too. I hope it's just a seasonal thing - maybe getting ready for new Fall colors. But - I doubt it. They had a lot of other Fall things in already. Maybe Joann's will have it, but they're generally a little on the chilly side in our Joann's, not friendly.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is curious, awaiting the answer.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This is a quote from page 2.
Sharon05676 - You're the winner! I just took a closer look at the receipt and it does have a 'You saved...' at the bottom. The return value listed under each item is the amount I paid. Well, mystery solved. Thanks for pointing it out!


PauletteB. said:


> This is curious, awaiting the answer.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Whatever that is, I have never seen it before. Will be interesting to know what that was all about.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I went to exchange some yarn there...exact same brand...different color...the store manager said I could exchange it but have to pay the difference for the receipt was over 30 days....I won't be buying yarn there again....I will do the 55 mile round trip to Joannes...


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

About a year ago at the checkout, the cashier told me what the total was and it didn't seem right. He explained to me that the items rang up @ sale prices and we came in on a Tuesday which was Senior Day and we got an extra % off. I was shocked! Never knew that they offered Senior Discount on Tuesday. Wish more stores did that.
fabiana


pugmom5 said:


> I just bought some items at Penneys. I had a coupon, but under the price, it gives a return price. It turned out to be the price I paid after my coupon AND the % off that the saleslady "threw" in. Maybe Michaels is the same.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> It is probably a restocking fee. Lots of places are doing that now. Helps to replace the markdown they have to take to resell returned items.


I've heard of restocking fees on large items (like TVs and such) but certainly not something so small as a skein of yarn!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes on 50% coupons more frequently from AC Moore. We have none here in California that I know of, but I print them and they do accept them although the staff doesn't know what it is and I tell them to read what it says. Then my hubby tells them it's their competitor. Joann's also takes them.



JoanJ said:


> I return to Michael's a lot and they always refund what I pay. If you are exchanging and the original purchase was bought with a coupon, they will credit the coupon on the receipt against the new item. Of course, this is assuming you have the receipt. If you don't have the receipt, their computerized registers shows if it was originally on sale. They also take coupons from Hobby Lobby, Joann's, and A. C. Moore. I use the coupons from A. C. Moore a lot of times because they have more 50% off coupons than Michael's does. I'm sure glad our Michael's is a good one after hearing so many comments about them. In relation to another topic a while back, I did see a wheelchair with a basket on the front in our store.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

fabiana said:


> About a year ago at the checkout, the cashier told me what the total was and it didn't seem right. He explained to me that the items rang up @ sale prices and we came in on a Tuesday which was Senior Day and we got an extra % off. I was shocked! Never knew that they offered Senior Discount on Tuesday. Wish more stores did that.
> fabiana
> 
> 
> ...


Michael's has a Tuesday senior discount? I sure didn't know that either. Too bad they don't let us know. Most of the other stores around here have Wed. as senior day.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

For some reason my former response has been deleted from this discussion, so I'll try to make this point once again. I have no particular feelings for Michaels one way or the other; I shop there when it fits my pocketbook and needs. My last two register slips plainly list return values, which are the exact amounts I paid for the items. The shelf prices are also listed, but as I did not pay the shelf prices I would not expect to receive those amounts back if I returned items. I did a return of some items not too long ago, the only reason being buyer's remorse. No questions were asked and I was handed cash in the amount I paid--with no questions asked. I do agree that their employees lack knowledge and I always wonder who is running the store.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just check through Google, and Michael's has a Tuesday senior discount IF you have an AARP card. We discontinued with AARP and joined Generation America, so no discount for me. Too bad, I'm still a little old senior citizen.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just check through Google, and Michael's has a Tuesday senior discount IF you have an AARP card. We discontinued with AARP and joined Generation America, so no discount for me. Too bad, I'm still a little old senior citizen.


Just ask anyway - tell them you left your card at home - many of the stores will give you the discount if you ask without asking to see the AARP card.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I just check through Google, and Michael's has a Tuesday senior discount IF you have an AARP card. We discontinued with AARP and joined Generation America, so no discount for me. Too bad, I'm still a little old senior citizen.
> ...


Good idea - I'll try that today!


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder if this discount is available in Canada?


----------

